# Zayn Khanani - Skewb 0.81 single



## Jason Tzeng (Jul 9, 2022)

Zayn Khanani broke skewb wr single (previous wr:0.93, World 2019) and got a 0.81 solve on North American Championship.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

Yo Zayn's record is soo amazing that 5 SS threads get created to post his record!!!


----------

